

Why Linux (and Benoît Battistelli of Espacenet) Still Sucks - abhinavk
http://eternian.wordpress.com/2014/04/27/linux/

======
bediger4000
You can't make up weird stuff like this. Very highly recommended! At least for
those of us who still enjoy originality in their net.loons.

~~~
abhinavk
Yes. He showed up on the reddit post and started abusing the commentators. See
for yourself.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/28r1sz/why_linux_and_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/28r1sz/why_linux_and_beno%C3%AEt_battistelli_of_espacenet)

